# William Gouge



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2005)

William Gouge, English Puritan, was born on December 25, 1578 and died on December 12, 1653. He was a leader in the Westminster Assembly and amongst the English Puritans at large. His works include a famous commentary on Hebrews, portions of the Westminster Annotations on the Old Testament, and _Domestical Duties_. 

From _Puritan Profiles_ by William Barker:



> His [Gouge's] own attendance [upon sessions of the Westminster Assembly] was quite regular, and he always carried his Bible or some other book in his pocket so that he might not lose any time during intermissions in the Assembly's business.
> 
> This diligence with regard to time was a habit from his youth. Born on December 25, 1578 to a family of high estate in Stratford-le-Bow, Middlesex, he went from Eton School to King's College, Cambridge in 1595. There he went through the entire first three years without spending a night outside the walls of the Colllege. During his nine years at King's (receiving the B.A. in 1598, admitted as Fellow on August 25, receiving the M.A. in 1602, and continuing to lecture in logic and philosophy until withdrawing to marry in 1604), he never missed morning prayers in the chapel, which were held at 5:30 a.m. He resolved to read daily fifteen chapters of the Bible, five at each of three different times of the day. He emphasized the setting apart of the Lord's Day and so regulated his family and household that servants would not have to prepare a meal on Saturday evening or on Sunday.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 9, 2005)

I have used his commentary on Hebrews a little bit and found it second to only John Owen (and not by much, either).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2005)

Has anyone ever read Gouge's Catechism?



> A Short Catechisme, wherein are briefly layd downe the
> fundamentall Principles of Christian Religion. London, 1615.
> 
> -----. [another edition] 3d edition. 8vo. 1621. BM [located in the British Museum]
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Has anyone ever read Gouge's Catechism?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (May 3, 2006)

Bueller?





We're still working on Domesticall Duties - it's a doozy!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MissSolaFide_
> Bueller?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2006)

Another William Gouge title I would like to acquire (it is available at SWRB) is:



> The Calling of the Jews. A Present to Judah and the Children of Israel that joyned with him, and to Joseph (the valiant tribe of Ephraim) and all the house of Israel that joyned with him. The Lord give them grace, that they may return and seek Jehovah their God, and David their King, in these latter days. There is prefixed an Epistle unto them, written for their sake in the Hebrew tongue, and translated into English. Published by William Gouge, B. of D. and Preacher of God's Word in Blackefryers. London. 1621.



William Gouge was the publisher; the author was Sir Henry Finch.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Has anyone ever read Gouge's Catechism?



His catechism is available online here.


----------

